# Email-Versand per Outlook XP



## Maximus (4. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

1.)Ich habe Outlook XP und TDSL.
Trotzdem dauert der Versand einer Email mit einem 1MB großen Anhang zwischen 2 und 3 Minuten. Ist das normal oder kann man die Sache irgendwie beschleunigen?

2.) Manchmal kommt es vor, daß Outlook eine Email versendet, bei 100% eine Fehlermeldung bringt, und dann die ganze Sache als nicht gesendet im Postausgang läßt. In Wirklichkeit ist die Email jedoch gesendet worden. Gibts dafür eine Erklärung bzw. hat da jemand einen Abhilfetip?

Gruß Maximus!


----------



## Vaethischist (4. August 2003)

1. In der Normalversion von TDSL hast Du zwar 768 KBit/s downstream, aber nur 128 KBit upstream. Sprich: Du versendest Mails mit maximal 128 KBit/s. Der Wert wird i.d.R. nie praktisch erreicht, so daß 2 - 3 Minuten für den Versand von 1 MB Daten schon etwa hinkommt. Zudem ist es davon abhängig, was für ein Anhang verschickt wird. Ist es 'ne einfache Textdatei, geht das Versenden schneller, sind es gepackte oder anders codierte Daten, geht es i.d.R. langsamer. Außerdem werden die Anhänge auch noch künstlich aufgeblasen... Genug geschwafelt...2-3 Minuten sind "normal"...

2. Schaff Dir 'n gescheiten Mailclient an. Das ewige Sicherheits/Update/Bugfix/Patchundwiedernixgebrachtweilmorgengleichwiedereinneuerpatchrauskommt- Generve geht einem doch auf'n Sack, oder net?! Es gibt genug fähige Mailclients, die auch fast alle Outlook-MAils importieren können. Der Umstieg sollte also nicht schwer fallen...


----------



## Maximus (4. August 2003)

Und welches Programm empfiehlst Du?
Mir kommt es auf eine möglichst einfache Bedienung an und darauf, daß ich HTML-Vorlagen verwenden kann.
Gruß Maximus.


----------



## Vaethischist (4. August 2003)

Ich würde Mozilla empfehlen. Entweder das Komplettpaket (Browser, Mailclient, IRC, HTML-Editor) oder die Einzelkomponenten.

--> http://www.mozilla.org


----------



## Fabian H (5. August 2003)

Versuchs mal mit Pegasus


----------



## Toeb (11. September 2003)

Ich bin leider auf Outlook angewiesen, habe aber auch das unter 2) geschilderte Problem. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2003)

Bei Welchem e-mail Anbieter seid ihr denn, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Toeb (11. September 2003)

BIn bei GMX. Meine Freundin ist aber bei nem kleinenlokalen und die hat das gleiche Problem


----------

